# 7 little leuc eggs :)



## The_Greg (Sep 10, 2007)

Well, after laying a dud blob of jelly, my frogs finally got it right!

Black on them means they are fertile, correct? These are leuc eggs fyi


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

congrats, if they are solid black yes that means they are fertile, in a day or 2 you should be able to see the tad start to develop if they are indeed fertile.


----------



## The_Greg (Sep 10, 2007)

hmm, they were not solid black when I took them out. They looked like little eyeballs, half and half. 

The black has taken over most of the eggs by this morning, I suspect perhaps I may have taken them out immediately after they were fertilized?!

I feel terrible, right after I took them out, Remus, my male, ran over to check on what was no longer there. I think thats like a frog horror story


----------

